# Thank You and Goodbye for Now



## AlwaysLost (Mar 21, 2017)

When I first found this site, it was 100% certain that my wife was going to die and that I was going to be homeless.

I was terrified of being homeless yet again being surrounded by same 200 batshit twacked out homebums day after day.

But you all showed me that it could be turned into an adventure and what a bivvy bag was. I know I annoyed some of you to no end with my newbie questions but I cannot thank you all enough for your knowledge, kindness and support.

But my wife has miraculously recovered and decided that she needs me. She is my greatest adventure and even though I have no idea how much time we have left I have to help her.

A part of me is sad though having never made it more than 50 miles away via city bus.

I had just recently acquired a secret tome only given to a few worthy adventurers and had gathered up the courage to use it. (It took a lot of gathering).

I hope someday to hop onto the steel dragon and vagabond my way to the mighty Carhenge!! And I may still in a few months.

But for now I must sign off. Thank you all my fellow adventurers. May @Odin bless all of you and your adventures. Hopefully they will not be failed adventures like mine. But a failed adventure is better than no adventure.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey, I'm really glad to hear that about your wife! 

Just because you won't be traveling right away doesn't mean you have to leave the site, there are still plenty of stories & such that will be on here.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 21, 2017)

Glad to hear about your wife! Maybe this life altering experience could lead both of you on the road! 
Love ya dude, stay safe and prosperous.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 21, 2017)

Viking_Adventurer said:


> Hey, I'm really glad to hear that about your wife!
> 
> Just because you won't be traveling right away doesn't mean you have to leave the site, there are still plenty of stories & such that will be on here.



I will try to stop in from time to time and see how my friends are doing! She takes up a lot of time. If you are ever in KC bro I wanna buy you a beer. thanks for everything!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 21, 2017)

Sirius said:


> Glad to hear about your wife! Maybe this life altering experience could lead both of you on the road!
> Love ya dude, stay safe and prosperous.



Ditto my friend, if your ever going through kcmo hit me up. I still see my emails!


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for supporting STP btw! Don't know how much you donated but everything matters


----------



## DrewSTNY (Mar 21, 2017)

Right on, Lost! Glad to hear your wife is on the mend, may your adventures continue. Hopefully, we will meet some day!

The eclispe that is coming later this summer will bring me out your way, so I will be sure to give you a shout.


----------



## ntdxc1878 (Mar 21, 2017)

That's great news about your wife. I think a lot of us can think of a person that was in our lives that we wished had made a miraculous recovery. Hopefully it will all be for the best and you can finally adventure like you want later. Good luck to you going forward


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 21, 2017)

cheers man, best of luck. you and yer mr's take care of each other.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 21, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> Right on, Lost! Glad to hear your wife is on the mend, may your adventures continue. Hopefully, we will meet some day!
> 
> The eclispe that is coming later this summer will bring me out your way, so I will be sure to give you a shout.





ntdxc1878 said:


> That's great news about your wife. I think a lot of us can think of a person that was in our lives that we wished had made a miraculous recovery. Hopefully it will all be for the best and you can finally adventure like you want later. Good luck to you going forward





cantcureherpes said:


> cheers man, best of luck. you and yer mr's take care of each other.





Aussie Timm said:


> Fuck, had no idea what was going on. Best of luck and may you spend many more years with your wife



Thanks you guys let me know if you ever pass through KC!!


----------



## todd (Mar 22, 2017)

every bit of time we have is a journey. I hope you enjoy yours


----------



## Ori (Mar 22, 2017)

I remember chatting about how upset you were with all of this. I know using 'upset' is a major understatement as well. I couldn't be happier for you that she has recovered. Enjoy every second you can with her, time and life is very precious. She is your journey. I hope to hear from you on occasion. May the both of you take care!


----------



## Tude (Mar 22, 2017)

Glad to hear about your wife! And also glad you plan on stopping in from time to time as well.


----------



## A New Name (Mar 22, 2017)

Your adventure is just starting.


----------



## syrinyx (Mar 22, 2017)

No idea the context for all this but as one who fits into the sick wife category I can't pass over this thread without letting you know how truly happy I am for the both of you. Soak up every single second you can and bask in its glory with awe and joy. Good luck to you and her and I hope your everyday journey is beautiful and full of laughter and wonder for many many years to come. Don't let a moment pass beside her without sheer gratitude!!! Hope the blessings keep rolling in for you guys and never stop. :')))


----------



## Odin (Mar 22, 2017)

Sharing your days with someone special is one of the greatest adventures of all.

Glad you have good news bro n you can always drop by stp chat to say hello . 

May Thor's hammar watch over you!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 22, 2017)

syrinyx said:


> No idea the context for all this but as one who fits into the sick wife category I can't pass over this thread without letting you know how truly happy I am for the both of you. Soak up every single second you can and bask in its glory with awe and joy. Good luck to you and her and I hope your everyday journey is beautiful and full of laughter and wonder for many many years to come. Don't let a moment pass beside her without sheer gratitude!!! Hope the blessings keep rolling in for you guys and never stop. :')))



My prayers will be with you and your wife! I hope she recovers soon! Always be positive. You never know when something good can happen even when all hope is lost.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 22, 2017)

Odin said:


> Sharing your days with someone special is one of the greatest adventures of all.
> 
> Glad you have good news bro n you can always drop by stp chat to say hello .
> 
> May Thor's hammar watch over you!



I will try my friend thank you for everything!!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 28, 2017)

Well it was going great but I injured myself. I'm in super pain but since I won't die from the injury they won't do surgery. I love American healthcare lol. So I'm back. Thanks for all the kind words!!


----------



## BadKidNick (Mar 28, 2017)

Aye, keep your head up. Because I'd hold your hair for you if you couldn't


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 28, 2017)

BadKidNick said:


> Aye, keep your head up. Because I'd hold your hair for you if you couldn't


 
Lmao if only I had hair left to hold up..preciate bro!!


----------



## BadKidNick (Mar 28, 2017)

That was the funny part. Hey, you're a great guy an if you're ever doubting it my number is 612 930 9700 it hasnt changed in ten years plus. An you're more than welcome to call it at 4:30 am or anytime you feel nessassry. P.s. I make 30 second bathroom checks to make sure you didn't fallout into the toilet. Stay beautiful, and thanks for sharing your story. It helps us all continue on.


----------



## BadKidNick (Mar 28, 2017)

palmazon said:


> I don't know your entire story & I don't want to offer some hollow horseshit like 'Stay strong!', but I've seen you here and you seem pretty tenacious, so keep it up. Mediocrity is easy - it's the road open to all of us...




Your pic looks like tai Lopez tho lmfao I'm cooked


----------



## BadKidNick (Mar 28, 2017)

What, that's it I'm crust surfing your couch. Where you at? I'm in Midwest heading to slab city. Where am I stopping at? You need to give me a lambo and a couple books tai.


----------



## briancray (Mar 28, 2017)

Stay warm and dry bud and if I'm ever in the area we will kick it and I'll buy you a beer. Congrats on sorting everything out.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 28, 2017)

junglegreencleeds said:


> Stay warm and dry bud and if I'm ever in the area we will kick it and I'll buy you a beer. Congrats on sorting everything out.[/
> 
> 
> junglegreencleeds said:
> ...


----------

